# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  1С Бух, после последних обновлений пропал список Банковских счетов

## AndyOne

После обновления на  3.0.121.31, стал пустым список Банковских счетов, платформа, классификаторы обновлены. Обновление на последний релиз конфигурации  3.0.122.97   не решает проблему, а вот после откат на до 3.0.121.31 решает.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> После обновления на  3.0.121.31, стал пустым список Банковских счетов, платформа, классификаторы обновлены. Обновление на последний релиз конфигурации  3.0.122.97   не решает проблему, а вот после откат на до 3.0.121.31 решает.


Ни у одного клиента ваша ошибка не воспроизводится. Возможно дело не в обновлении, а в самой базе. Сделайте очистку кэша, тестирование и исправление базы. Как вы делаете откат на прежнюю версию - через восстановление из архива?

----------

AndyOne (18.10.2022)

----------


## AndyOne

> Ни у одного клиента ваша ошибка не воспроизводится. Возможно дело не в обновлении, а в самой базе. Сделайте очистку кэша, тестирование и исправление базы. Как вы делаете откат на прежнюю версию - через восстановление из архива?


Спасибо за ответ и совет. В сети похожую проблему найти не смог. Всего я обновил три базы, которые обновляются синхронно, проблема появилась во всех трех также синхронно. Через восстановление из архива, предыдущую версию уже не помоню, но обновление было через промежуточную.

----------


## AndyOne

К сожалению, не помогло.

----------


## CzaRus

Еще - возврат к стандартным настройкам. Столкнулся с такой же бедой, хоть никакие фильтры не применялись, но это помогло

----------


## AndyOne

> Еще - возврат к стандартным настройкам. Столкнулся с такой же бедой, хоть никакие фильтры не применялись, но это помогло


А это как? Как пользователь 1С, я неопытный)

----------

